# Twitchy 10 month old



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

My ten month old boy seems to have a tic or something and just wanted to know if it is common or anything to worry about? It isn't all the time maybe twice a day. Only just noticed it so not sure if he has always done it and now I just see it because I am worried and look for it. I suffered from fits when I was a baby but grew out of them, don't think they're fits because it lasts a sec or two. But he seems to blink tightly and quickly shake his head, googled it and now I am really worried as they said it could be early signs of Tourette's.

Any advice? or has anyone else had something similar with their little one?  Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi egg plant, anything like this should be looked into, I would make a gp appointment on Monday Hun, and in the mean time if you can see if you can video him doing it to show your gp

Nic
Xx


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you was gonna make an appt good idea about filming it hadn't thought of that! Will be easier than trying to explain it. Will let you know.

X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah please do thanks

Nic
Xx


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, Took him both to the Health visitor and the GP and neither was too concerned or gave me any idea what it was or what has caused it.  The GP told me to fetch him back in a couple of months if he is still doing it.  Noticed he only seems to do it when he has just woken up or is tired. Not noticed it so much in the last couple of days (we haven't had to wake him up for his bottle - been told to cut it out too podgy   So fingers crossed


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh good stuff, thanks for letting me know! 

Nic
Xx


----------

